# rally 2 question



## hopsing (Jul 1, 2010)

Aloha , I have a 1969 goat with 14'rally II rims has anybody run 245-60-14 on the front? and if so are there any rubbing issue oh stock ride hieght any help would welcome thinking about 255/60/14 back and 245/60/14 front had a 70 chevelle in hawaii and i ran that combo fine just want a pontiac point of view Mahalo hop sing


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A 245/60R-14 needs at least a 7" - 8.5" wheel, the widest part of the tire is 9.6", The 255/60R-14 is 10" at the widest point and should be mounted on a wheel that is 7.5" - 9" wide.

The 245/60R-14 tire is 25.5" tall and should not rub if running the stock backspacing. The 255/60R-14 is 26" tall and will not be a problem for the rear end. I believe stock Rally II's for 69 were 14"X6".


----------

